# THE DOG FOOD PROJECT



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So many time the dog food analysis comes up in these threads as the key to finding a good food or kibble... I thought I would share another perspective. Please take in mind this is a business for her and I am not recommending her services...I just like how she writes and explains things. A friend of mine has consulted with her on diets for her three Aussies.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com

The Dog Food Project was started by:



> Sabine Contreras, Canine Care & Nutrition Consultant
> 
> Sabine Contreras is originally a native of Germany and moved to the U.S. in 1999, after meeting her husband. They live on the West Side of Los Angeles, California and share their home with terrier Quigley and five cats.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine has consulted with her on diets for her three Aussies.

What I like about her is common sense attitude and how she explains things-- for instance I found out that Corn is not the enemy if Jasper does better on it (um corn gluten is still bad)

But what has always bugged me about the dog food analysis--Is that only High Protein/no grain kibbles get their coveted 6 star rating... and we know that they do not work for all dogs, so I felt their reviews were skewed only to that bias in feeding.

anyways...check out this site. It is full of great information.

I especially liked this article:

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=dog_food_reviews

she also has a companion site.

http://www.betterdogcare.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, that looks interesting! I don't have time now to read it all, but am saving the sites for further research. I love hearing from all sides so as to make a better decision. Glad you posted this and will let you know once I'm done reading.


----------

